# Can Metamucil stop working?



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi!Since I increased my daily dosage of Metamucil to three tablespoons per day, I started feeling wonderful. I started having regular BMs every day. Yesterday and today I've been feeling progressively worse. Today I've had (and still having) unbearable cramps and a LOT of loud gas (my BM was quasi-normal: nice and well-formed at the beginning and, then, pencil-thin from the middle to the end (sorry for being so graphic).I didn't eat anything "wrong"...I was wondering whether Metamucil can stop having desirable effects suddnly. Can we just become "immune" to its benefits?Also, is it allowed to drink milk products before/after Metamucil?Thanks!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you suffer from C or D? If it is C, makes sure you are taking in adequate water. I never found relief from Metamucil it always gave me gas. If you are C then maybe you can try ground Flaxseed. I started taking it last week and I do not have any problems with gas or bloating (it's soluble fiber). I notice as long as I stick to Soluble fiber, I don't get the pain and bloating. I am not sure how this would work for D.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello there!Thanks for replying!I am definitely not IBS-D, but I do not consider myself IBS-C either. I have BM every day (or 3-4 BMs per day), but I suffer from an incomplete evacuation, pencil-thin stool, spasming, bloating, cramping, and GAS...Metamucil had never worked for me in the past, but since I increased the dosage to 3 tablespoons per day, it started doing wanders...However, as I said, the last three days now have been horrible...cramping, bloating, gas...What is Flaxseed, by the way?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hello Popeye







I stand corrected. From what I've found it also contains insoluble fiber. Metamucil just made me bloated with a lot of trapped gas. I've seen quite a few people on here mention Flaxseed, so I asked about it at the health food store. I was initially considering getting a different Psyllium Fiber other than Metamucil, but the one I was looking at contained soy which I think I am reactive to. I told them about being more bloated from fiber and they recommended Ground Flaxseed, and they told me many people prefer it because they do not get the typical gas that accompanies fiber. It mixes with things much better than Metamucil, but I am not crazy about the taste, although many people like it's "nutty" or bran-like flavor (not me, but it isn't bad depending on what you mix it with. Definitely not with apple sauce!!! Yuck!). It has to be refrigerated, in fact where I went they said to keep it in the freezer. The one I bought was $5.99. http://www.adksportsfitness.com/back_issue.../nutrition.html Below Taken from: http://www.newswise.com/articles/2001/12/FLAXSEED.MMC.html Flaxseed: A Good Thing in a Small Package ROCHESTER, MINN -- Never heard of flaxseed? Maybe it's time you look for it. This tiny seed is packed with nutrients and health benefits according to the December issue of Mayo Clinic Women's HealthSource. Flaxseed and flaxseed oil have been around for thousands of years. Healthy substances in flaxseed include: * Fiber. Flaxseed has both soluble and insoluble fiber -- a whopping three grams in just one tablespoon of the stuff. Fiber can lower cholesterol levels, help regulate blood sugar and aid in digestion. * Lignans. These are phytoestrogens -- plant estrogens that may help fight breast and uterine cancers. *Omega-3 fatty acids. These acids are thought to reduce the risk of cardiovascular disease, fatal heart attacks and strokes by lowering cholesterol, triglycerides and blood pressure, and by helping to prevent blood clots. You can sprinkle the nutty-tasting seeds over salads, soups, yogurt or cereals. You can also use ground seeds as a replacement for flour in some recipes. The ground variety is better absorbed by the body. Flaxseed is a powerful laxative, so be sure to use it in moderation.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

I H8 IBS,thanks so much.I'm gonna go and try to find Flaxseed tomorrow.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

The same rule that applys to metamucil will still apply to flax seed.Water, Water, Water...............Three Tbsp of Metamucil is a bit much.I don't think we even gave that much to the horses when we metamuciled them to prevent colic.And that's a thousand + lb animal!!!!!!!No wonder you got bloated.That's a scary amount.I ease my ONE tbsp by taking it in a few smaller doses.It's easier on the gut that wayLittle tsps.Little bits.Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

P.S. If you are reactive to soy try to find out if it's soy you are reactive to as the bean or if it's the phyto estrogen that is giving you a hardtime because both soy and flax are phytoestrogens.Kamie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember with IBS is it normally varies to some degree from day to day. Not always for obvious reasons.Most people find that even when they find something that gives them good control it doesn't work 100% of the time every single day. So what you are describing sounds pretty normal. Every once in awhile things that work well most of the time may not work at this moment in time.K.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

the post read:The ground variety is better absorbed by the body. Flaxseed is a powerful laxative, so be sure to use it in moderation. ________________________________________________Actually Flax needs to be ground to work right. If you buy it whole you can put it in a coffee grinder to get it powdery._______________________________________________the post read:Lignans. These are phytoestrogens -- plant estrogens that may help fight breast and uterine cancers.________________________________________________My personal vote is still out on that one.My mother and aunt had breast cancer.They both receive a medication as preventative maintenance to keep the cancer from coming back.They both take Evista.Evista works by suppressing one of the estrogens called Estradiol(sp?)In some recent stuff I've read on phyto estrogens I believe that the information stated that the the estrogen that some phytoestrogens act like is the Estradiol.I;'m not sure if that was on Black Cohosh or FlaxAnyway, I personally don't do well takeing phytoestrogens in general.So, on the recent news of phytoestrogens and cancer.....well, I'm still a bit reserved.It wasn't long ago that they thought that putting progeterone with estrogen was the big hormone answer too.Several years later we find that oops....someone was not exactly right.So for me, coming from the whole genetic estrogen fed cancer family I am very cautions when it comes to even the phytoestrogens because they really do contain enough phyto estrogen to be a medicine.Remember, before there was the corner drug store there was the wise woman in the woods who knew her roots.Just my own personal thoughts here.Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

the disclaimer readisclaimer: I AM NOT A MEDICAL DOCTOR I have an MS and a Ph.D in biology. I do not want ANYONE to EVER think I am trying in anyway whatsoever at any time to pretend to be a medical doctor._________________________________________________Hey K. I like your posts. I never got any impression that you might be pretending to be a doctor.I've always thought you were just a person who knows stuff.Lots of people know stuff.I think they even give college credits these days for a few life experience areas of knowlege.Ones life expeirence and on going learning is a most valid resource for information.No one better to talk to than someone who is interested in their subject.Wealths of information!Thanks for the stuff you know.Kamie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just wanting to make sure that the person who basically accused me of playing at doctor on the internet is VERY VERY CLEAR that I am not in anyway TRYING to be a doctor. I don't want ANYONE to think I have a medical degree.I have been VERY CLEAR the ENTIRE time I have been here what my (according to this person from what he has said to me) obviously completely inadequate qualifications to have any knowledge or opinions about IBS, human biology, pharmacology or anything else are, but I still got accused of being a Co-dependent MD impersonator.Oh wellI just want to be very clear to everyone on the board exactly what qualifications I have so they can make their decisions about my information fully informed.At least this way I hope no one else will EVER be confused about my qualifications, or lack there of.K.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey, well K. you know what the circus guy said about one thing or another being born ever minute.The world is full of authorities and opinions.Half the time people have an opinion and then poof the north wind comes and poof once again that opinion changes.Just wait a little bit.The world will evetually turn once more.Kamie


----------

